# Holliday plans?



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wondering what everybody is doing for the holliday weekend? We plan on going to Potters Ponds to escape from some of the heat and hopefully have us a good fish fry. They treated us good last year once we figured out what the little buggers wanted to eat.















Lets all just be safe and have fun. Thanks to all the other Vets and responsible stewards of our great outdoors that give us these opportunities.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

We're sort of going low-key, as we kind of had a 4th of july celebration with some out of town relatives a couple days ago. The 24th is when our OTHER big party will occur. At that one, we usually shoot some trap and rifles, (oh and archery will be in the mix this year, and was at our party a couple days ago.) Good food, family, and maybe some safe fireworking is all you need for a good holiday.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Staying out of the hills,to many people for me,going to my nieces house for BBQ,and sit in the shade and watch the young ones play.Most likely will fall asleep for a while


----------

